
Tip HN: One weird trick to get more freelance gigs - xstartup
Recently, I&#x27;ve started posting the most difficult&#x2F;exciting parts of debugging workflows on Twitch and I link to the relevant ones when I big on any freelance project. It has improved my win rate by 60%.
======
fvannes
That sounds like a great idea! What would you include in those videos? Do you
ask your clients if you can post those videos?

